

Don't Support Your Local Book Store - tptacek
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2011/12/independent_bookstores_vs_amazon_buying_books_online_is_better_for_authors_better_for_the_economy_and_better_for_you_.single.html

======
robbrown451
Well that one's gonna piss some people off.

